# 3rd (auto)



## Mo32 (May 6, 2010)

Does anyone do normal driving on 3rd with an automatic transmission?


----------



## sleepindirty (Mar 31, 2010)

i stay in 3rd when on a 1/4 mile trac and racing. but why would i not put it in drive?

far as i know we have a real 4th gear not an over drive. why would we not use it?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe he just likes to hear it rev a bit higher?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

There is no point unless you want to burn more gas then the auto already does. Car has enough low end that it can pull its own and dones't need to shift everytime you hit the gas a little.

Even at the track there is no point, car will shift accordingly when on WOT. Putting it in 3rd at a stop, it will still launch in 1st... and if you redline 3rd it won't just bounce on the rev limiter, it will shift.


----------



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

yea i agree. i heard its bad to use the lower gears


----------



## Mo32 (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses....


----------

